# Master Piu



## toonraid

Does anyone know much about the Colnago Master Piu or the Columbus S4 tubing it was made from?


----------



## Guest

I have tried to find information about this bike as well, without great success.

I understand it to have been a European only model ( though I may be wrong).

As close as I can understand the S4 tubing is very much along the lines of the SLX tubing but shaped.

Again, as I understand it Master Piu translates roughly to Master Plus. Don't have any idea what it is about that is plus, but I would love to have someone chime in.

I bought one of these frames recently, it is in being repainted presently and will be built up soon.

Like you, I would love to know more about it.

We need Boneman to chime in here.


----------



## boneman

2mb is correct about piu meaning more or plus. The only major difference is the routing of the rear brake cable. On the Master, there are two cable housing guides brazed on the top of the top tube. On the Master Piu, the front entry is on the lower part of the top tube and the rear exit is on the top in the middle in front of the seat post. It takes the entire cable and housing assembly through the top tube. Harder to construct the the design on the Master and no doubt, a bit heavier but much neater looking.

Gilco is named after Gilco Design, a famous Italian design shop of Gilberto Colombo ne Gilco, involved in race frame/chassis design for all the significant Italian auto marques including Ferrari, Maserati, Zagato, etc. as well as the tubing for the Master and other applications.

http://www.gilcodesign.com/doc/des/telaioMaster.htm

The S4 designation has to do with the four shapes of the tube x-section created by the drawing, hence S4. As for the material itself, not sure what sort of chrome-molybdenum but likely similar to the formula used in SL/SP/SLX/SPX/TSX.



toomanybikes said:


> I have tried to find information about this bike as well, without great success.
> 
> I understand it to have been a European only model ( though I may be wrong).
> 
> As close as I can understand the S4 tubing is very much along the lines of the SLX tubing but shaped.
> 
> Again, as I understand it Master Piu translates roughly to Master Plus. Don't have any idea what it is about that is plus, but I would love to have someone chime in.
> 
> I bought one of these frames recently, it is in being repainted presently and will be built up soon.
> 
> Like you, I would love to know more about it.
> 
> We need Boneman to chime in here.


----------



## toonraid

Thanks boneman, I have been offered one of them for a couple of hundred bucks very similar to this one http://www.bikecult.com/works/collections/colnagmpK.html but the decor model (frame only) and it has been tempting. Toomanybikes, did u get a chance to ride it b4 sending it to the workshop?


----------



## boneman

*Go for it*

At that price, a steal. I'd ask if has bottle mounts for two bottles and straight or curved fork. Decor's my fave in Colnago paint schemes. Even if no fork, still work getting.



toonraid said:


> Thanks boneman, I have been offered one of them for a couple of hundred bucks very similar to this one http://www.bikecult.com/works/collections/colnagmpK.html but the decor model (frame only) and it has been tempting. Toomanybikes, did u get a chance to ride it b4 sending it to the workshop?


----------



## Guest

I came across one by accident. I guess onee of the things about being known as the "old bike guy" is that whenever anyone enquires at the bike shops as to what to do with an old bike - I get a phone call.

An older lady was looking to dispose of her late husband's bike. It was my size and didn't look like it had been ridden much since about 1990.

They were English and clearly emigrated so I wasn't surprised when it seemed like I couldn't find any info about the Piu other than through Europe.

The bike is actually in really pretty good shape but I decided to repaint it anyway. It has a Straight, chromed steel fork. I am not a big fan of straight forks - but what the heck.

I rode it a little - it rides nicely, very solid. I am surprised that the frame and fork on this weighs more than my Merckx Corsa Extra.

Looking forward to getting it back from the painter's and building it up. Trying to decide on a saddle, Brooks Team Pro and Cinelli Unicantors - I have these. Regal or Swift I will have to buy. I think I'll put a Team Pro on for now.


----------



## toonraid

Here is a sneak preview


----------



## Guest

no piccie ??!!


----------



## toonraid

*Missing pics*

Sorry messed up the last upload - anyway you get the full preview this time.

View attachment 71500


View attachment 71501


----------



## Einstruzende

That frame has many similarities with the Superissimo, except that the Superissimo (that I have) doesn't have profiled tubes. They are round.

All the lug shapes and details are the same though. In fact in that first pic I almost thought I was looking at my bike.


----------



## toonraid

Well in the end I didn't get the frame - not too keen on colours and the frame was a tad too small for me (it went for 300 bucks) but I did get an Altain which I think is a SLX tubing (hasn't been delivered yet so no chance to make a close examination), I love the colour and its the perfect size for me however the poor frame has been visually and mentally abused - a bit like putting fat tyres and an aero fender on a convertable 56 300SL but the soul is still there and all it needs is lots of chrome and love - ideally I would like a rare chrome unthreaded 1" Presica fork with a tall tube so if anyone knows where I can get one then let me know. Here are is my new (abused) baby perhaps not for your visual enjoyment but it will raise your eyebrows!!!!


----------

